

Fight sopa with github - dberg
http://www.fightsopa.com
I was reading the reddit thread about the emergency IP list and decided to throw up a new site www.fightsopa.com as a holding ground for info.<p>Also threw up a github site to submit the IPs into the emergency list.
======
dberg
Excellent, first github pull request success, we are on our way !

